# Anyone Know of a 16" wheeled bike with a freewheel and handbrakes?



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

My 3.75 year old daughter is starting to ride singletrack with her 16" Specialized Hotrock, but has to be pedaling even on the downhill because of the drag of the coaster brake. I got her a Gary Fisher 20" pre-caliber bike at a local swap last weekend, but even though she is tall, she is no where near the leg length needed for this bike. She can pedal it, but can't dismount on it. But she is so much faster on it (on our streets with me next to her in case she needs to stop), and actually understands how to use the brakes (I think this comes from many years in an iBert and watching me). So was wondering if there is a decent quality (read light) 16" wheeled bike that has a freewheel and hand brakes. It can be a single speed or multi-gear, just want something that will be a little more efficient for her.


----------



## jrideski (Aug 17, 2008)

*Spawn Cycles Banshee*

Yes, take a look at the Spawn Cycles Banshee (spawncycles.com). We have the 14" Gremlin for our daughter and she loves it - they are not cheap bikes though.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank you so very much for the recommendation. I just looked at the bikes, and they look exactly what I was looking for. And when you were saying they were expensive, I thought you were talking $500, but $330 to me seems like a pretty good price, and I just ordered one. Thanks again. 

Now if I can find someone to buy my 16" Specialized Hotrock.


----------



## jrideski (Aug 17, 2008)

No problem - glad it worked out!


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

Curious - why are you getting drag on the coaster brake? If you're not back-pedaling there should be no drag at all. I've never noticed any drag on my kid's coaster bikes.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I guess I assume it is just drag or pure inefficiency in the rear hub area. Her little brother on a mini - strider can be her down the hill when she doesn't pedal and doesn't have the coaster on. And when her and I ride, I am decently applying my brakes, while she is having to pedal down paved hills. I know she is on small diameter wheels than me, but her brother's strider has only 12" wheels. And the last thought is to spin up the rear wheel, and see how fast it comes to a halt. It really comes to a stop pretty quick. I know it has less rotational inertia than my 26 and 29 inch wheels, but it really comes to a halt pretty quick.


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the having to pedal to keep up downhill is more a function of rider mass. I just gave a Hotrock 16 wheel a spin and you're right - it doesn't spin that long. I think part of that is the low rotational inertia but they certainly don't use the best bearings in these wheels. Anyway post up how the new setup works. I've never noticed drag to be a problem on the road or trails but might overhaul that hub if it makes a big difference.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Rider mass does play a part of it, but my daughter weighs almost twice that of my son, and he still beats her down on the strider. My daughter is only 3, and rocking singletrack like kids several years older than her, and anything that I can do to make it easier for her to pedal (i.e. less resistance) is really important. That is why I am pretty psyched on this Spawn cycle, as it will be about 5 pounds less than the Hotrock (with brakes), and have true brakes (v brakes instead of those BS U brakes that Specialized gives you the only option with). Why they couldn't have put a couple of bosses on the frame and fork, I'm not sure.

The other reason I don't like the coaster hub, is that when she stands up to hammer hills, every once in a while she will accidentally pedal backwards and most of the times that will stop her.


----------

